# is anavar best at 75mg ed.? or 100 more like best for maximum benefits??



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

im starting 1st wk at 50

2nd wk 75

3rd wk 75

etc but wasnt sure if should bump to 100?? some forums say anything over 80 is not goin to do no more than 80 itself??


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

How many weeks you going to run it.

Dosage wise start at 75 mg see how you feel and adjust if necessary ,


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

100mg is a very strong dose so start it low and see how it goes.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would start with 60mg and see how u feel and then bump it up.


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

starting in a lower or high dose will just determine the length of the cycle in my opinion... if you're in perfect health your body will adapts anyway as long as u don't overdose it...

plan better the length according to your goals, if cutting, maintenance or growth.. if its cutting stack with GH or Clen would be a good way to go....


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

50mg tabs,have been halfing a tab for each day so far so 50ed at the mo,then was goin to up it to 75ed for another 6wks then last week down to 50,inc this week at 50 so in all 8 week!,


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

im currently running a log so ive recorded some stats,pics and so on on another thread,think my dosage may stay at 75mg for most of duration 100mg sounds a bit mega!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

100mg will give better results than 75mg... no question- anyone who says otherwise, i'd like them to explain how they say that the dose/response curve flattens out at 75-80mg.... i think the point of diminishing returns is closer to 300mg/day...

100mg day +100mg proviron/day is very nice cycle..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

lazy said:


> 100mg is a very strong dose so start it low and see how it goes.


strong dose compared to what? 10mg of anavar? is it different to 100mg of anadrol-50? most would do 100mg of anadrol-50/day and not give it a thought.. they are both 17-alpha alkylated orals, and at the same mg/dosage, not that far different in hepatotoxicity....


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

300ed some people take that amount??? ......aus is it worth taking any test boosters with cycle,or just see how it goes? pct clomid.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

As already said 100mg of var is not a strong dose, it a fairly standard one.....80mg for say eight wks would be ok but any less than that would be a wasted cycle IME.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

looks fine.. i don't agree with most statements of start low then go high, just when the matter is GH. i agree with split the doses if you go high for don't saturate the receptors at once and might loose part of your investment.. but i think with with oxandro u can't go wrong as its a weak mild aas.. so basically split it doses will not differ on the results. stick between 50 and 80mg and plan pretty well the workouts and diet according to your goals.. good luck!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

as they are only 50mg tabs,i can only do 100mg or 75mg? so il have to decide,wait! surely you cant cut the tab in 4 quarters!! does it still work that way?? half a tab is fine! but i cant start cutting it again to have say a 10mg worth??


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I started on 100mg ED and just upped it to 150mg ED last week and I'm 8 weeks in to a 12 week cycle...


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

you should still get alright benefits with 75mg/day.. but 100mg/day is best (personally I would go with 100mg/day)..

with anavar there is not much difference in terms of toxicity and side effects between 75mg or 100mg.. but just better gains on 100mg


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> as they are only 50mg tabs,i can only do 100mg or 75mg? so il have to decide,wait! surely you cant cut the tab in 4 quarters!! does it still work that way?? half a tab is fine! but i cant start cutting it again to have say a 10mg worth??


i would keep things simple and choose between 50 or 75mg.. keep the attention in plan the training and diet according to your goals and you're gonna be fine..


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

100 i can only manage to do for at least 3 weeks and the rest 75ed,as i only got 60 to a tub,and goin half with a mate on the next batch,so another 30,as its like this,i structured it so that it will last 8 weeks! but this week at 50,75,75,100,100,100,75.50 ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't taper personally mate... Just stick with the 75mg ED throughout if you can't afford more!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah its an aas that unfortunately comes with a price! well im only 2 days in! so perhaps il 50ed til nxt wk then 75ed all the way! cheers fellas,cracking advice,ive logged another thread,so on there il post pics after cycle and hope to see a diffrence.


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> 100 i can only manage to do for at least 3 weeks and the rest 75ed,as i only got 60 to a tub,and goin half with a mate on the next batch,so another 30,as its like this,i structured it so that it will last 8 weeks! but this week at 50,75,75,100,100,100,75.50 ?


i think its a good decision try it first in the 50-75mg like u said and see which results u get.. i've been on them for 5 weeks at 75mg (which should be the dose of my whole cycle) but ive decided lower it to 50mg coz i found was enough according to the results i was getting and to my goals... "cutting"! i just can tell the hardness and definition so far are the best i''ve ever had...

can't talk about 100mg dose coz i've never reach this.. but it's up to you to give it a try or not. Just be cool and watch the first weeks changes or whenever consolidate the 75mg range.. then according to your goals will be clear and easier to decide how far you goes... Just my advice, after you reach 100mg stick with that or go even higher, split the doses...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bashman said:


> Would you still recommend 100mg for cutting?


definitely... no one "bulks" on anavar... 100mg is a "cutting" dose... actually dieting is where the higher doses of AAS come into the fore.. you want to RETAIN maximum muscle mass.. higher doses of anavar/winstrol will do this far better than low doses... high dose androgens are added pre-comp for extra hardness...

when bulking, you have far more leeway..

by the way, if you're a man, save your money- take winstrol (good enough for ben johnson). Its a DHT derivative like anavar, and has no more side effects (except if you're a woman). Anavar is not safer/better than winstrol for men....


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks xdge


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> definitely... no one "bulks" on anavar... 100mg is a "cutting" dose... actually dieting is where the higher doses of AAS come into the fore.. you want to RETAIN maximum muscle mass.. higher doses of anavar/winstrol will do this far better than low doses... high dose androgens are added pre-comp for extra hardness...
> 
> when bulking, you have far more leeway..
> 
> by the way, if you're a man, save your money- take winstrol (good enough for ben johnson). Its a DHT derivative like anavar, and has no more side effects (except if you're a woman). Anavar is not safer/better than winstrol for men....


So your saying cutting doseages should be higher than bulking?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

why do people think that when they bulking they need more gear you need more food!! of course gear help but you need to up your calories more than gear!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've only ever used Var at 100mg everyday, and I rate Var!!! :thumb:


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

What pct would u run with var? just standard clomid and nova?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

well 75mg ed is what i will run it at after this week,was initially goin to do 8 weeks! may cut that short 1 or 2? what u think?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

big ste said:


> I started on 100mg ED and just upped it to 150mg ED last week and I'm 8 weeks in to a 12 week cycle...


I just went straight in at 150mg daily for 12 weeks, it's one of the steroids where actually more is better


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

hard to set an standard when different persons have different goals and can get the exactly same results in a completely different dosage either lower or higher than others.. In my case my body still responding really amazingly to smaller amounts of many compounds so i've never had the need to follow the crowd "standard", i just follow my Body and he never lied! it depends completely of which goals u got.. your metabolism, genetics, training plan, near perfect nutrition, motivation and mindset... So watch the machine to respond, if u need to go higher then just GO! If you don't, coz the results are pumping UP all over according to your goals and pretty good, then in my view has no need or reason to up the dose..


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i think only a clomid will suffice for pct


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ebasiuk1 said:


> So your saying cutting doseages should be higher than bulking?


absolutely... you need every possible advantage not to lose muscle when on calorie deficit...



TAFFY said:


> why do people think that when they bulking they need more gear you need more food!! of course gear help but you need to up your calories more than gear!!!


x2 and 100% agree....bulking is easy, some gear, loads of food... cutting is the other way around! LOL some food... loads of gear..and fat burners...



G-man99 said:


> I just went straight in at 150mg daily for 12 weeks, it's one of the steroids where actually more is better


I don't know any gear where this is not essentially true.... and its certainly true with var... think 100-150 is good? try 300mg (its where the magic happens with anadrol 50 too)


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

ausbuilt how much are we talking, twice the amount?

just as a rough guide. currently 83kg 5 ft 7. (aiming to hit at least 85 first) about 14-15%bf. aim to get to 8% bf. current cycle 350mg tren ace pw + 400mg test p.

so once i get around to cutting - which will be at least 6 months off , my doseages would see fairly high if double was needed. (obviously doesnt need to be same compounds). but thats 750mg at the moment in total bulking.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ebasiuk1 said:


> ausbuilt how much are we talking, twice the amount?
> 
> just as a rough guide. currently 83kg 5 ft 7. (aiming to hit at least 85 first) about 14-15%bf. aim to get to 8% bf. current cycle 350mg tren ace pw + 400mg test p.
> 
> so once i get around to cutting - which will be at least 6 months off , my doseages would see fairly high if double was needed. (obviously doesnt need to be same compounds). but thats 750mg at the moment in total bulking.


its not about 1.5 or 2 or 3 times the "amount" its enough that you don't lose muscle as you diet.. the point being whatever you take when you bulk, you'd want at least that amount, if not more when you diet, since this is where your body would normally be catabolic- usually low carbs or no carbs/ calorie deficit and high cortisol from HIT cardio etc.... if you don't use gear when dieting you WILL lose muscle before fat... when bulking, you're anabolic anyway..


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Im a week into my first var and i must say its impressive. I eat well and train very hard, I like to try the impossible, bulk and stay ripped! Well i can say that var is certainly helping with this. My weight is continuing to very slowly climb and the fat is dripping off. Now noticing veins from my groin to my armpits which i have not seen before, my legs look like train tracks and i feel super strong. Took 75mg this week and going to up it to 100 from now. Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

i ran it recently at 200mg, expensive but very good. strength increase even after coming off tren e, leaned out without doing any cv.

cant wait to run it again but with prop npp and tren ace.


----------



## ditonics (Jul 18, 2010)

Just started my first cycle on var so following this with interest.

Day 4 and nothing noticable yet.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

200mg/daily, guessing bank balance isn't an issue.. lol...


----------



## datz (Dec 21, 2011)

daniel_3855 said:


> 100mg with 50mg winny is nice, what iam doing in feb 1-14 100mg var, 7-14 100mg var + 50mg winny.


Hey guys....Just been reading around, and joined now to be able to take part in the group and conversations.....lolz....This is the first time i am reading about dosages higher than 100mg for var.....and also in the previous page, someone was telling for men, winny is not that different, and is better.....from what i have read, winny is notorious for hair loss and is very toxic....please corrct me if i am wrong.....Am also looking forward to starting an anavar cycle next month....is there any other supplement u guys take in order to take 100+mg of var, or var at that dosage and winny...sorry for the long post...


----------

